# F~N~G here..



## MaxSeg (Jan 28, 2012)

New guy here. I have been training for numerous years but the last four are the most consistent. 

6'2 295lbs.

Bench 450 (prior to injury)

Box Squat 605

Rack Pull 805

BB Shrugs 700

My training currently is Rest/Pause four day split. The weights are  significantly lighter but the intensity is so much higher. Also during  this four to six month rehab I am attempting to cut to approximately  250lbs.

Here goes...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*MaxSeg* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome bro! Those are some good numbers for being tall. That's a long range of motion at 6 2"!!


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 28, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Welcome bro! Those are some good numbers for being tall. That's a long range of motion at 6 2"!!




Tell me about it, seems that the last few inches to "lockout" can be the hardest at times...lol


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 28, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Welcome to IM!



Thanks Return, much appreciated!


----------



## Dath (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2012)

welcome max.................


----------



## brazey (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 28, 2012)

charley said:


> welcome max.................





brazey said:


> Welcome to IM



Thanks guys!


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 28, 2012)

Dath said:


> Welcome to IRONMAG !



Thanks Dath, I think I am going to like it here.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 28, 2012)

welcome


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Brother!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 1, 2012)

welcome to the forums


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## antonoverlord (Feb 1, 2012)

welcome nice job


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## mmkc (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to the board max!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes..training log is starting to look like something...lol


----------

